# Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?



## Keule71 (7. Februar 2017)

Moin, würde mich mal interessieren ob an den Stränden
Lippe,Hohenfelde,Hohwacht,Sehlendorf oder Eitz(Weißenhaus)
momentan was gefangen wird.Letztes mal war ich vor 4 Wochen in Pelzerhaken, dort ging nichts.
Gruß Keule


----------



## degl (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*



Keule71 schrieb:


> Moin, würde mich mal interessieren ob an den Stränden
> Lippe,Hohenfelde,Hohwacht,Sehlendorf oder Eitz(Weißenhaus)
> momentan was gefangen wird.Letztes mal war ich vor 4 Wochen in Pelzerhaken, dort ging nichts.
> Gruß Keule



Werd morgen mal berichten...............

gruß degl


----------



## Keule71 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*

moin degl, an welchen Strandabschnitt hast Du gedacht?


----------



## degl (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*



Keule71 schrieb:


> moin degl, an welchen Strandabschnitt hast Du gedacht?



Eigentlich nähe Kiel.........hab aber verschoben..........bin nicht fit genug für strammen Ost#d

gruß degl


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*

Ich war zuletzt Ende Dezember und Anfang Januar Nähe Hohwacht unterwegs. Nordwestwind und hoher Wasserstand.
Einige Plattfische waren den trüben Fluten zu entlocken. Überwiegend Klieschen und somit recht gut im Fleisch. Einige Flundern über 40 waren sehr schlank und sind mir beim Landen aber wieder vom Haken gefallen...
Nächste Woche geht's vielleicht mal wieder los.
Dorsch Fehlanzeige.

Gruß, Carsten


----------



## Lando (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*

Hallo, noch nix wieder los an der Ostsee???
Wollte am 03.03 mal wieder an die Brandung. Gibt es momentan Fänge und ja wo???
Gruss


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*

Moin,
 könnte mit 2 Grad Wassertemperatur ein wenig zu frisch sein fürs Brandeln |kopfkrat

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*

Ausnahmen gibts... aber bei 2° eher nicht.

Wenn überhaupt,dann such richtig tiefes Wasser.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*

Am Freitag in Weißenhaus nur eine handlange Flunder. Fünf Mefojäger ebenfalls ohne Fang.

LG C.


----------



## Fischklopfer (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gibt es neue Fangmeldungen ?*

Moin Keule71, freue mich schon auf unser erstes gemeinsame Brandeln in 2017.


----------

